# In Mexico and My FM3 Process



## Brian556 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello All - Thank you for all the information that has been provided so far about this topic. I see that there are many questions about the new Visa process established on May 1, 2010. Since I am beginning the process of obtaining a FM3, I figured it might be helpful to detail the process as I go along. I will explain my situation and I will also have a few questions.

I have received all or most of my information so far from:
RVGRINGO's Thread: UPDATED IMMIGRATION PROCEDURES, May, 2010

Rollybook's Website: How to Move to Mexico

I am from USA and I am now living in Veracruz, Veracruz, Mexico on a FMM (Multiple Immigration Form). I plan to obtain a job in the near future but for now I would like to receive my FM3 Visa. 

I have filled out my INM Application and received a number to show to the INM office. I plan to bring with me:
1. Birth certificate
2. FMM
3. Passport and copy of passport
4. 3 front and 2 right side infantile size color pictures with no jewelry
5. Proof of address
6. Proof of income (see question about this below)

Question #1: Can someone please explain the proof of income in detail? I understand that I will need to show about $1200 USD monthly income. Will it suffice to print out my last three bank statements showing that I was receiving at least $1200 USD income per month? Otherwise, what else can I provide to show this information? 

Finally, if there is anything I am missing or any suggestions that you have, please let me know.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That should suffice, but some offices will want original bank statements. You might want to be prepared, just in case.

Welcome to the forum and I'm sure that others will follow your progress with interest.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

I am doing the same thing. started the process yesterday. Also established my children's Mexican citizenship today after turning in their paperwork yesterday. That was fast! They also received their CURP today. Now I do not have to show proof of income for them, as they now are citizens and technically my husbands financial responsibility. I look forward to following this thread, as I am finding out, the rules are a little different for me since I am an American married to a Mexican. I am curious as to how it is going for others. Thanks for posting your experience with immigration.


----------



## Brian556 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry for the delay! I was out of town and did not have access to the Internet. Things did not work out so well. 

I went to the immigration office first thing in the morning last week. I speak some Spanish but I had a Spanish speaker along with me to do most of the translating. I went prepared with all the necessary documents but the officer did not take any interest. We told her that we were there to change my FMM to a FM3 and that was it. We mentioned that at this time we were not asking for permission to work or anything other than the ability to establish residence longer than 180 days. 

We were told that I MUST be sponsored by a company in Mexico for work in order to obtain my FM3. She insisted that there was nothing she could do for me and that what I am looking for is only for retirees. At one point, she even suggested that I leave the country when my 180 days is up and then return. As much as I pressured and respectfully told her that I believe she is mistaken, it did no good.

So now I write here in order to see if anyone can shed some more light on this. First, tell me that she is incorrect as I have not seen any mention of this on this website or others. Second, does anyone have any documentation from the INM website or other locations that proves her to be wrong so that I can bring that in with me?

I understand that this topic may not be too common for her but I did not make any progress at all. In addition, I will paste the two documents that she printed out and gave me:

Integracion del Expediente basico para personas morales:

I. Acta constitutiva de la empresa;
II. Instrumento publico o documentos que acrediten cualquier cambio relacionado con la impresa: razon social, actividad, etc.
III. Instrumento publico que acredite la personalidad de representante legal.
IV. Copia de la identificacion del representante legal.
V. Ultimo pago de impuestos.
VI. Copia de cedula fiscal.
VII. Listado de personal que labora en la misma, senalando nombre y nacionalidad. (si hay extranjeros contratados especificar documento migratorio, vigencia, numero de expediente y actividad autorizada).
VIII. Listado de personas autorizadas para realizar tramites migratorios ante el Instituto Nacional de Migracion (anexar copia de las identificaciones de las personas acreditadas).
IX. Copia de un comprobante de domicilio de la empresa.
X. Croquis del domicilio de la empresa.

Cambio de caracteristica de turista a visitante con actividad lucrativa:

1. FMM vigente y una copia.
2. Copia completa del pasaporte vigente y el original para el cotejo.
3. Escrito de solicitud de cambio de caracteristica de turista a visitante para desarrollar actividad lucrativa, especificar los motivos por los cuales desea el cambio, asi como la actividad que desarrollara en Mexico.
4. Carta oferta de trabajo emitida por la empresa, persona fisica o institucion que requiera sus servicios, debera estar en hoja membratada, y especificar el cargo que ocupara, sueldo, lugar o lugares de la Republica en donde desempenara sus labores.
5. Original y copia de un comprobante de domicilio actual del interesado.
6. Cubrir la cantidad de $491.00 por concepto de recepcion y estudios de su solicitud. Si solicitud es aprobada:
7. 3 fotos de frente y 2 fotos de perfil derecho tamano infantil sin anteojos, orejas descubiertas, fondo blanco. No instantaneas. (color o blanco y *****)
8. Cubrir la cantidad de $ 2,102.00 pesos.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You probably confused her with the "I don't want to work here". Go back and get another agent. I'm surprised that the on-line form didn't explain your reason from an fm-3. As for income, I download a pdf document from my bank, print them off, in color, and these were accepted.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> You probably confused her with the "I don't want to work here". Go back and get another agent. I'm surprised that the on-line form didn't explain your reason from an fm-3. As for income, I download a pdf document from my bank, print them off, in color, and these were accepted.


I agree. I think she thought you were planning to support yourself by working (visitante con actividad lucrativo). And in order to do that you have to have a job or job offer and proof from your employer indicating the work and salary. If you are not going to work immediately, you shouldn't mention it to them. You want to change from tourist to visitante non-imigrante sin lucrativo. Maybe try again. With luck you will get a different clerk.


----------



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

*Are you retired?*



Brian556 said:


> Question #1: Can someone please explain the proof of income in detail? I understand that I will need to show about $1200 USD monthly income. Will it suffice to print out my last three bank statements showing that I was receiving at least $1200 USD income per month? Otherwise, what else can I provide to show this information?
> 
> Finally, if there is anything I am missing or any suggestions that you have, please let me know.


Brian, You don't say that you will CONTINUE to receive over $1200 USD per month. Will you? I think that is what's important to INM. No matter what your age is or why you are receiving the monthly income, I think you can consider yourself retired. Lots of pensioned people get a job later (in the US), just don't mention that part to INM and you can deal with changing your FM status later. 
MM


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> ....... As for income, I download a pdf document from my bank, print them off, in color, and these were accepted.


That is great news to hear. Could never understand why Internet printouts weren't accepted in the past.

MangoMike's question to Brian - "Are you retired?"- is right to the point. If Brian is, or looks a lot less than "normal" retirement age, it's no wonder that the Immigration clerk's antennae started twitching.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Frankly, I think he simply said too much; offered information that wasn't asked for, etc. If you have all of your paperwork ready when you go to INM, you probably won't have to say a word. Just turn them in and the process will happen.


----------



## Brian556 (Jul 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Frankly, I think he simply said too much; offered information that wasn't asked for, etc. If you have all of your paperwork ready when you go to INM, you probably won't have to say a word. Just turn them in and the process will happen.


Sorry for not responding sooner. I think RVGRINGO is correct for the most part along with the person in the office not being very knowledgeable on this subject. Although, we specifically explained that I did not want to work and she said that I would not be able to obtain the FM-3 without work.

Since then, I have found a job and they are assisting with my FM-3. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your success in finding a job and getting sponsored for your FM3. :clap2:


----------

